# Out Of the Los Angles/ Orange County area...



## kenndoggie1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all  

My name is Kenneth and I just discovered this wonderful forum today. I am a novice at practice when taking care of mantis...but hopefully a little better in theory because I have read plenty about Praying Mantis before I decided to get one.

I am caring for a male and female Chinese Mantis and I house them in a 10 gallon aquarium, with a divider separating them. Both are very healthy and incredibly active and love to be handled.

Thank you for such an AMAZING forum and I thank you in advance for the knowledge I can pick up here.

-Kenneth .J


----------



## more_rayne (Jul 11, 2010)

Cool, yet another socal-er, welcome!


----------



## davestreasurechest (Jul 11, 2010)

welcome from Kansas!


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome from Oklahoma!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello there fellow mantis owner! I noticed you called us experts in your opening




that is too funny! we are just novice owners compared to God! but welcome and thanks anyways!


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 12, 2010)

We going to have to have a Socal Mantis convention now. :lol: 

Welcome, from another Socal Mantis newb.

Indeed, lots of great info here.


----------

